# A review forum......?



## Hugh Jampton (9 Jun 2020)

Hi Guys

Is there any wants for a review forum on here?

I have enjoyed reading Wafter's in depth review of his Croix De Fer. However, is the Projects forum the right place for it?

Currently furloughed and constantly riding my Gravel Bike, I purchased a few months ago. I am brimming with a need to tell someone, what i think of it (Lady Jampton will not take the bait). This is my first Gravel bike, first time with SRAM and a 1 x groupset. So, i have plenty to waffle on about.

I have also taken the plunge and pre-ordered the Cyclic Fly 6 Gen 3 (plenty of 20 page + rant threads to come!).

What's your thoughts?


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

Sounds a good idea to me, @wafter did a great review, I think that you are right the project forum may not be the right place, it will just get lost


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2020)

Sounds a good idea, especially given the amount of times people ask about certain bikes they are interested in. If there were at least some of them reviewed by existing owners, maybe under a sticky so it's always obvious it would be good. Mind you, we are not all very good at putting down into words what we think of our bikes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jun 2020)

You can add tags to posts. Tags are a pretty underused feature and you can use them for searching, so that may be another way of doing it. I've tagged this thread with "review" just to demonstrate. Click on the tag at the top to see all similarly tagged threads.

Not arguing against the idea of a forum, just throwing in an alternative approach.

Edit: It looks like anything with the word review in the title automatically gets a "review" tag.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

Good idea re the "tags" however for new members and lukers ( I was for quite a while) a separate review area may be good


----------



## Mr Whyte (9 Jun 2020)

Good idea imo, once I get my Whyte Ridgeway ( I hope) I will gladly do a review.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

Hugh Jampton said:


> Currently furloughed and constantly riding my Gravel Bike,
> What's your thoughts?


That sounds very tiring


----------



## Hugh Jampton (9 Jun 2020)

I will go with the general consensus. Again, with time on my hands, I would like to write a review of my bike à la Wafter and will probably post to the Projects forum or Buying one. Tagging as Dogtrousers mentioned will help. But, our own Review forum might make it a bit tidier?


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jun 2020)

This thread might get better traction if it was in the Site Support forum https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/site-support.29/

@Hugh Jampton if you want it moved, then Just "report" a post and ask the mods - someone may oblige. If you're happy with it where it is, ignore me


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2020)

Yes, there is a need for one.

Shaun (site owner) has this down on his to do list. He has available a bolt-on addition to the site that will enable a common format to be used.

@wafters review was excellent and proved to be popular.

Put yours in the same forum ie Projects* for now.

Looking forward to reading it. 

*Personally i think they would get better exposure in General Cycling or even in the Photography section - stick with Projects though and we'll see what the other Mods think.


----------

